# Picote Shout Out



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

Ole Mr Jake with Picote did good tonight. 

Needed help with a collapsed liner (not mine) and texted him at almost 830pm his time. Two minutes later the phone rings and he helps me get it figured out while I'll can hear his kids playing in the background.

Thanks for the call Jake, sorry to take you away from the family!!!!


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

About time he did something worthwhile! Hajaha! Hes a good guy and really does love the industry!


----------



## wharfrat (Nov 1, 2014)

Why did the liner collapse?


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

wharfrat said:


> Why did the liner collapse?


Material defect.


----------



## marc76075 (Nov 24, 2010)

He really is Jake from state farm!


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

Thanks Ben! I will almost always answer my phone. Trust me, I know what it means to be 24/7. The way I figure it, most of you guys are so I should be too. I'm just a contractor at heart and nothing will ever change that.


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

Jakes a good dude, and i also love my maxi-miller! Im going to put it to the test on some serious roots at the end of the week. Any suggestions? 6" clay line heavy roots 50 ft. Out.


----------



## jrsaltz (Sep 15, 2008)

You guys are too kind! I would recommend using the 6" Original chains first. Finish up with the Cyclone chains to get all the little hangars that may be left.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

bulldozer said:


> Jakes a good dude, and i also love my maxi-miller! Im going to put it to the test on some serious roots at the end of the week. Any suggestions? 6" clay line heavy roots 50 ft. Out.


I request a video of this when you do it. Before and after or didn't happen :whistling2:

Seriously I like to see it :yes:


----------



## bulldozer (Jan 11, 2009)

cjtheplumber said:


> I request a video of this when you do it. Before and after or didn't happen :whistling2:
> 
> Seriously I like to see it :yes:


Will do! Theres another member on here who does it all the time. Ive only done a few. The ones i have done came out pretty nice.


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

cjtheplumber said:


> I request a video of this when you do it. Before and after or didn't happen :whistling2:
> 
> Seriously I like to see it :yes:


GS10 classified. Talk about this at the gun range.


----------



## cjtheplumber (Mar 9, 2012)

gear junkie said:


> GS10 classified. Talk about this at the gun range.


About time for some range time:thumbsup:


----------

